# Bindings to go with k2 boots



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Ridergirl07 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first thread so thanks if you reply!^^
> 
> I am starting snowboarding this year and just bought some k2 mink boots. I just want to know what brand binding fits k2 boots best besides k2 itself lol. I'm a girl.
> 
> Thanks!


Your best bet is just take the boots in with you so you can make sure they fit. 

For example, Rome bindings cover a wide range of boot sizes. Many in here will up size and go for a L/XL instead of the S/M. But I took my boots in and with some adjusting was able to fit my boots into a S/M 390 Boss.

Another thing to take into account, do you have BOA? If yes, you may need wider bindings. Also, check to make sure you can get to the knobs on the side of the boots; sometimes the strap gets in the way.


----------



## Ridergirl07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nito said:


> Your best bet is just take the boots in with you so you can make sure they fit.
> 
> For example, Rome bindings cover a wide range of boot sizes. Many in here will up size and go for a L/XL instead of the S/M. But I took my boots in and with some adjusting was able to fit my boots into a S/M 390 Boss.
> 
> Another thing to take into account, do you have BOA? If yes, you may need wider bindings. Also, check to make sure you can get to the knobs on the side of the boots; sometimes the strap gets in the way.


Thanks! I don't have boa, so i'll just stick to a regular bindings and nothing wider. The advice that very helpful; i'll bring in my boots then.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Ridergirl07 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first thread so thanks if you reply!^^
> 
> I am starting snowboarding this year and just bought some k2 mink boots. I just want to know what brand binding fits k2 boots best besides k2 itself lol. I'm a girl.
> 
> Thanks!


There are a couple of more things you need to take into account. Just post your weight, height, foot size, boot size, board brand and model. This will give the other members the info they need to help you narrow down your search.


----------



## Ridergirl07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay I'm 13 and I'm telling you this do others don't get surprised at my weight and height. Did not hit my growth spurt lol. 

Weight: 85
Height: 4'9
Boot and foot size: W6
Board: morrow mini wildflower 128

I know about morrow, how it's a bad board brand and I spuldnt have got it but I'm just starting so i don't really think I need anything real good. K cool.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nito said:


> Your best bet is just take the boots in with you so you can make sure they fit.


This guy speaks the truth... In general all the brands are going to fit your boots, it's just a matter of getting the bindings with the straps you like, the right amount of flex, and then find the model that fits the best.

If you plan on keeping the board/bindings through a growth spurt it might be worth erring on the side of slightly bigger bindings. That way you could stretch your gear out for a few years.


----------



## Ridergirl07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Snowolf, Nito, and poutanen

Thanks for the advice. I'll go to my local ski/snowboard shop and bring my boots in and try some right?? To make sure the size and flex is fitting. A bit bigger too maybe.


----------



## Ridergirl07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Usually snowboard bindings brands range in flex right? Like k2 produces soft flex to stiff bindings, they don't make just stiff or just park. Right? Jee I'm such a newbie... Or like certain binding/snowboard companies make just a certain type of binding? Just for reference.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ridergirl07 said:


> Usually snowboard bindings brands range in flex right? Like k2 produces soft flex to stiff bindings, they don't make just stiff or just park. Right? Jee I'm such a newbie... Or like certain binding/snowboard companies make just a certain type of binding? Just for reference.


Most if not all binding manufacturers make an "all-mountain" medium flex binding. I wouldn't limit yourself to one brand, check them all out and be skeptical of what sales guys tell you about brand X vs brand Y. Use your own senses to tell you which bindings are going to be right for you.


----------



## Ridergirl07 (Oct 26, 2012)

K I'll keep this in mind as I search. Thanks again.


----------

